# Toro Powershift 1232 governor question



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

I have a Toro Powershift 1232 governor question. What is the correct tension of the CONT lever? Mine seems bound up and has a hard time returning to idle position. It seems the wavy washer between the bushing and lever is just creating too much resistance. Thank you.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails?id=21435 down load the shop manual for your serial number to get that info


----------



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you for the reply. I have restored pretty much the entire machine with the help of a printed service manual. Nothing in it to answer the question though. What does the lever feel like when properly operating? How much resistance is correct when moving between it's small range of motion? Thank you.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Seeb02 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I have restored pretty much the entire machine with the help of a printed service manual. Nothing in it to answer the question though. What does the lever feel like when properly operating? How much resistance is correct when moving between it's small range of motion? Thank you.


* You will have to get a Engine service Manual for it. TORO does not cover engines in there stuff.*


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

I believe you are referring to the governor arm that is attached to the small shaft that comes out of the engine. The governor arm should move freely and smoothly with only the resistance provided by the governor spring. The spring resistance will change depending on the position of the throttle lever. If the governor arm seems to stick then the carburetor throttle shaft may need to be cleaned with carb spray until it operates freely. The governor arm should be mounted on the governor shaft so that there is a small space between the engine crankcase and the arm. The arm should not be so tight against the crankcase so as to cause any resistance to motion. Note that if you moved the governor arm on the governor shaft, before starting the engine you need to reset the governor using a specific procedure. If the governor arm is not reset properly the engine could run wild (excessive rpm) when started and destroy itself if not shut down immediately.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg!!


----------



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you for the replies and the welcome! Great to be here! I have the engine manual, does not give answer. Not the governor arm, the intermediate arm, called CONT lever in the manual. The one that has the governed idle screw. Picture attached. Thanks again!


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Seeb02, thanks for providing the diagram. From your description it sounds like much more than the normal amount of force is require to move the throttle lever. In smaller engines the intermediate arm is not used, the throttle lever bracket alone provides the friction to hold the throttle lever position. But the intermediate arm acts as a force multiplier. Try backing off the bolt at the bottom of the intermediate arm and see if the throttle lever holds its position. If not then the intermediate arm will have to provide some resistance, but only enough to prevent the throttle lever from moving. I would check the intermediate arm mounting for proper assembly, e.g., extra/wrong thickness washers, arm correctly mounted on the bushing, wrong bolt (maybe it should be a shoulder bolt which would prevent the arm from binding when the bolt is tightened), or a missing spacer. What is necessary is that sufficient friction is present to prevent the throttle lever from moving but not so much as to make adjusting the throttle difficult. If you can't figure out why it doesn't work with the hardware you have, change the hardware to something that does, or use blue loctite to hold the arm mounting bolt at an appropriate level of friction.


----------



## Seeb02 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you, that's what I needed to know. I'm chalking it up to a design flaw and/or 20 plus years of wear. To fix I took a 10-32 threaded rod and made a stud by slotting one end. Thread it in, tighten using the slot. Put on old shoulder bushing and wavy washer, arm, add a flat washer and then top off with a lock nut tightened to give proper freedom of movement but not floppy. Works great. Thanks! I think the Toro 1232 is a great machine!


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know the your solution.


----------

